# Late Summer Horn Flies



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Have been using Permecthin 10% or however you spell it on the cows. Worked pretty good till lately. Got some Lintox HD which used to work really good and they drink that stuff too to my surprise.

Sooooo what's a feller to do besides watch the swarms of these things annoying my cattle.

Interesting thing the 1 week old calf has none. I suspect that they get some immunity with the colostrum. Any thoughts on that.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

You're right about the calves, horn flies tend to leave them alone, face flies are a whole different can of worms.
I use an oiler to control flies and their brand of insecticide, it works like a charm! here's the link...http://www.lewiscattleoilers.com/cattle.html
if you look around on their website, I beleive that there is an explanation and description on the life cycle of these little black beasts...


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> You're right about the calves, horn flies tend to leave them alone, face flies are a whole different can of worms.
> I use an oiler to control flies and their brand of insecticide, it works like a charm! here's the link...http://www.lewiscattleoilers.com/cattle.html
> if you look around on their website, I beleive that there is an explanation and description on the life cycle of these little black beasts...


Thanks for the tip.

Mark


----------

